# ER40 Collet Chuck (1-/12" - 8)



## Surveywaters (Nov 26, 2018)

I made this ER40 collet chuck out of 4140ph. The cap/nut was interesting, the withdraw feature looked more complicated than it actually is. There is a non concentric groove that forms a recess offset to the extraction lip. The body and cap/nut are both machined for a hook spanner. The green is an hdpe ring simply for cosmetic purposes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moper361 (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice


Surveywaters said:


> I made this ER40 collet chuck out of 4140ph. The cap/nut was interesting, the withdraw feature looked more complicated than it actually is. There is a non concentric groove that forms a recess offset to the extraction lip. The body and cap/nut are both machined for a hook spanner. The green is an hdpe ring simply for cosmetic purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice Job on the chuck ,it looks the dogs bollocks 
I've made a few ER 40 of various tapper drives over the last couple off years ,


----------



## jdedmon91 (Dec 6, 2018)

That is some awesome work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmenyc (Dec 6, 2018)

I may be a newbie, but I know what a collet chuck looks like, and most I've seen aren't anywhere nearly as nice looking as that!


----------



## Surveywaters (Dec 6, 2018)

Those are kind words. I 'AM' a newbie, so the compliments are very encouraging.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericc (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice!  How is the accuracy?


----------



## Surveywaters (Dec 7, 2018)

I get 0.0005" on precision shafting.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

